# [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2011)

*[How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle PCGHX Forumierler xD

Ein Herzlicher Dank gilt AquaTuning die mir einem kleinen Sonderrabatt gewehrt Haben^^

Seit Längeren juckte es mich in den Fingern sich endlich von meiner H70 (dem alten Schreihals) zu trennen und auf eine richtige Wakü zu Wechseln.
Leider musste ich feststellen nachdem das Geld endlich locker saß, das unser Forum gänzlich Unbestückt in Richtung Zusammenbau How To´s von Wakü´s ist.
Da mir die PCGH Gemeinschaft nun schon seit Januar diesen Jahres mit Tat und Rat zur Seite stand dachte ich, ich Teile euch meine erste Erfahrungen mit dem Zusammenbau einer Wakü mit.
Da Costum Wakü´s doch gern mal schnell in die Hunderte von €uros gehen entschied ich mich vorerst für eine CPU only Lösung, die dennoch genug Luft nach oben lässt um weitere Komponenten mit einzubinden.​Mein System:
Intel Core to Quad 6600
Asus P5Q Pro
Leadtek Geforce 8800GTS 512MB G92
2x (2x2GB Dominator DDR2 1066Mhz)
Crucial Real SSD C300 64GB
Seagate Baracuda 1Terrabyte 5900rpm
Be Quiet E5 500Watt​Die Wasserkühlung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Das ist bloß eine Beispiel Konfiguration, so wie ich sie Gewählt habe.  
 Natürlich kann das je nach Wünschen und Anforderungen von eurer Wakü abweichen, 
besonders wenn ihr euch gleich entscheidet nicht nur die CPU in euren Kreislauf zu integrieren.

Das große auspacken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.....und Taddaaaa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Vorbereitungen und Nützliches Know How:
Als aller erstes hab ich den Radiator Gespült um Produktionsrückstände und Verunreinigungen zu entfernen.
Das macht man am besten mit Spülmittel und Dest. Wasser.
Danach habe ich die Lüfter samt Entkopplungsgummis auf dem Radiator montiert.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsXhVZ1n79k


 Dann habe ich probiert mein altes Netzteil zu überbrücken, damit es später beim befüllen keine Probleme damit gibt.
[Es ist äußerst wichtig die pumpe beim befüllen alleine laufen zu lassen, damit andere Komponenten des PC´s nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden]  
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agYTe3JnxJ0

Zur Vorbereitung dreht ihr noch die ganzen Anschlüsse an die jeweiligen Komponenten.
Dabei ist zu beachten das wenn ihr Kupplungen mit Gummis benutzt diese vor dem aufdrehen leicht zu befeuchten.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Zum Schluss der Vorbereitung Mischen wir noch das Wakü Wasser zusammen.
[Das erübrigt sich wenn ihr Fertiggemische verwendet]
Ich habe mich an Erfahrene User des Forums gehalten und verwende eine günstige Variante
von Destillierten Wasser [5Liter rund 1-2€] 
und einem Auto Frost/ Rost - Schutzmittel Glysantin G48 [1,5 Liter rund 10€ im Baumarkt]  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Dieses Mittel wird im Verhältnis 20 zu 1 Gemischt.
D.h. 20 Einheiten Dest Wasser zu 1 Einheit G48
mischt nicht zu viel von dem Zeug auf einmal, bei mir war 1L mehr als ausreichend.
Weitergehend bleibt es euch überlassen was ihr in eure Wakü kippt, viele schwören auf Fertiggemische, andere wiederum auf reines Dest. Wasser und ich Wiederum auf Dest. Wasser + G48

[Wichtig!!!] Denk immer daran das Fertiggemische und Dest. Wasser mit anderen Chemikalien giftig sind und auf keinen Fall ins Grundwasser, bzw. ins Klo gehören. Reines Dest. Wasser kann aber bedenkenlos entsorgt werden]

​


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2011)

Der Zusammenbau:
 Den Ausbau des Alten Kühlers vorausgesetzt starten wir mit der neuen Backplate
des CPU Kühlers den ihr bitte entsprechend der beigelegten Anleitung einbaut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Danach ist der Kühler dran, auch hier findet ihr eine Montage Anleitung mit dabei.
[vergesst nicht vor der Montage die alte Wlp zu entfernen und neue auf die CPU aufzutragen]  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Danach verbaut ihr die restlichen Komponenten.
In meinem Fall habe ich einen Agb der in ein Normales 5,25 Laufwerk passt und nicht schwerer als ein DVD Laufwerk zu installieren ist.
Die Pumpe Könnt ihr entkoppeln müsst ihr aber nicht (ist aber für ein Silent System Pflicht!!), ich habe einfach das Schaumstoffverpackungsmaterial der pumpe genommen um sie zu entkoppeln.
Bei der Platzierung von Radiatoren und Co. sind euch eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt (habe meinem außerhalb des Gehäuse oben auf dem Deckel angebracht), wichtig ist nur zu beachten, 
dass das Wasser des Agb es alleine Schaft in die Pumpe zu Laufen. 
Deshalb habe ich die pumpe auch etwas versetzt unter dem Agb Platziert.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Jetzt kommen wir zum Verschlauchen.
Dabei ist zu beachten das wir erstens einen gut biegsamen Schlauch gewählt haben [in meinem Fall 11/8]
und immer den kürzesten weg von Komponente zu Komponente wählen.
Des weiteren sollte der Agb immer direkt vor der Pumpe verschlaucht sein.
Ob ihr nun von der pumpe direkt auf die CPU verschlaucht oder erst zum Radiator ist in der Regel Geschmackssache.
Ich bevorzuge aber erst zur CPU und dann zum Radiator zu gehen, damit das nicht ganz so heiße Wasser in die Pumpe kommt.
[Wichtig: wenn die Schläuche schlecht über die Verbindungsstücke gehen oder sie sich schlecht biegen lassen, kann man die Schläuche Kochen um sie etwas besser in Form bringen zu können]
Dann verschraubt ihr die Anschlüsse Handfest, im meinem Fall so fest das ich sie mit der Hand nicht mehr abbekomme. xD  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das Befüllen und Entlüften:
Als Aller erstes legt ihr überall Haushaltstücher an die stellen in eurem System wo Wasser austreten könnte.
z.B. an den Anschlüssen, Agb und der Pumpe.
Das könnte dann so aussehen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Habt ihr den kleinen Fail bemerkt? Ich hatte am Anfang die Pumpe verkehrt herum angeschlossen. xD

Das Befüllen ist Relativ Simpel, ihr füllt als erstes das Gemisch in euren Agb, bis der Agb voll ist.
Nun schaltet ihr eure Pumpe die über das externe Netzteil angeschlossen wird an.
Die Pumpe zieht jetzt das Wasser aus dem Agb. Achtet darauf das die Pumpe keine unnötige Luft zieht, in dem ihr kontinuierlich das Gemisch nachgebt.
Das tut ihr nun solange bis der Wasserkreislauf sich geschlossen hat und ein moderater Füllstand im Agb erreicht wurde.
Jetzt müsst ihr als erstes Schauen ob irgendein Anschluss im Kreislauf leckt. Ist dies der Fall, müsst ihr diese Anschlüsse nochmal überprüfen.
Bleibt eurer System trocken [war bei mir auch der Fall, ich hätte mir verschlauchung und Co. viel Komplizierter vorgestellt] kann es weitergehen.
Nun werdet ihr bemerkt haben das sich immer noch einige Luftblasen im System befinden.
Diese könnt ihr durch Kippen des PC´s oder durch leichtes drehen des Radi´s aus dem Kreislauf bekommen.
Einige Pumpen wie die Aquastream bieten speziell noch ein Entlüftungsprogramm was das entlüften einfacher machen soll.
Wenn ihr nicht alles bis zum letzten Luftbläschen rausbekommt, macht euch keine Sorgen,
manche Systeme brauchen bis zu 2 Tage um sich selbstständig zu entlüften, die Luft verfängt sich dabei im Agb, der dann wieder nachgefüllt werden sollte.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 So das war´s auch schon mit dem Zusammenbau. ihr seit nun stolzer Besitzer einer Custom Wakü ^^

Testergebnisse:
Anbei noch ein kleiner Vergleich zu meiner mittlerweile lächerlich wirkenden H70


  H70



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Custom Wakü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Wir ihr seht hab ich rund 22°C weniger auf der Temp Anzeige unter Last und ein System was im Vergleich zur H70 und Co. erweiterbarer und Leiser ist.
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, was schaut den wohl hübscher in einem netten System aus? Für mich eindeutig die Custom Wakü.

Ps: Ich hoffe euch hat mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht gefallen. Bitte geht nicht zu hart mit mir ins Gericht, da dies mein erstes Review/How To ist.
An alle Rechtschreibliebhaber: Ihr könnt mich gern auf Fehler hinweisen, dennoch bitte ich, mich nicht gleich zu köpfen, weil ich LRS habe.

Greetz CoXxOnE  ​


----------



## Jens7385 (4. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Sehr schönes How-To, sehr nett das du dir die Arbeit damit gemacht hast. Es wird bestimmt vielen beim Einbau einer Wakü helfen können.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

Cooles HowTo, ich werd's nachher mal genauer lesen


----------



## Uter (4. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Respekt, dass du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast. 

Ein paar Kritikpunkte habe ich aber:
- die Pumpenentkopplung ist bei einem leisen System Pflicht (die Lüfterentkopplung in dieser Form nicht unbedingt)
- den Radi sollte man mit Spülmittel o.ä. reinigen, irgendwo gibt es dazu auch ein how to
- m.M.n. wär es angebracht alternativen zu G48 zu nennen (z.B. reines dest. Wasser) und auf die Entsorgungsproblematik hinzuweisen
- bei den Lüftern geht es um W, nicht um V


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2011)

Danke für Lob und Kritik

Kritikpunkte werden ergänzt. Aber erst wenn ich wieder daheim bin, macht sich vom Handy so schlecht. ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (4. August 2011)

Super How-To. Aber einige Rechtschreibfehler musst du noch verbessern.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*



Uter schrieb:


> Respekt, dass du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast.
> 
> Ein paar Kritikpunkte habe ich aber:
> - die Pumpenentkopplung ist bei einem leisen System Pflicht (die Lüfterentkopplung in dieser Form nicht unbedingt)
> ...


 kritikpunkte hoffentlich erledigt ^^

nur eine frage wo hab ich V gesagt anstant W?? (lüftern)
im video hab ich nur von spannung geredet.^^


[rechtschreibung wurde geprüft (hoffentlich alles gefunden, wenn nich dann.... böses Open Office xD)]

so Mod´s wann wirds angepinnt xD


----------



## Uter (5. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> nur eine frage wo hab ich V gesagt anstant W?? (lüftern)
> im video hab ich nur von spannung geredet.^^


 Genau, und wie wird die Spannung angegeben? In V, von daher war ich zu faul Spannung zu schreiben. 
Bei der Spannung braucht man auch nichts zusammen rechnen, 3 Lüfter mit 12V und 0,1A (Rechenbsp.) ziehen zusammen immernoch 12V, aber nicht mehr 1,2W, sondern 3,6W. (Du brauchst ja nicht das ganze Video neu machen, ein kleiner Kommentar dahinter reicht auch.)

Ansonsten sieht es aber schon besser aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

Ok hab's im Video zu den Kommentaren geschrieben^^


----------



## razzor1984 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Hallo,

Super review  - man könnte bei den NT - Überbrückungsstecker noch vll erwähnen ,dass es bei wirklich leistungsstarken Teilen offt nicht mal eine HDD reicht sonder man HDD+ FAN+ FAN braucht, war zumindesten bei meinem COUGAR 700 W - Teil so ^^
Oder Pauschal mal NTs mit den diversen Schutzschaltungen


----------



## Spike125 (5. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Sehr nettes How To !!!

Finde es super das sich hier Leute die Mühe geben was konstruktives beizutragen.
Generell das ganze Forum ist sehr hilfreich 

Das mit der Pumpe ist beim ersten mal übrigens auch passiert


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. August 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Super review  - man könnte bei den NT - Überbrückungsstecker noch vll erwähnen ,dass es bei wirklich leistungsstarken Teilen offt nicht mal eine HDD reicht sonder man HDD+ FAN+ FAN braucht, war zumindesten bei meinem COUGAR 700 W - Teil so ^^
> Oder Pauschal mal NTs mit den diversen Schutzschaltungen



Ich denke das ist selbst erklärend dass wen das nt nicht läuft es mit mehr hdd's und Laufwerken zu versuchen.


@all Danke an alle nochmal für das Lob *Rotwert* xD


----------



## razzor1984 (6. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist selbst erklärend dass wen das nt nicht läuft es mit mehr hdd's und Laufwerken zu versuchen.
> 
> 
> @all Danke an alle nochmal für das Lob *Rotwert* xD


 
Bei How Toos alles so genau wie möglich und detailreich erklären 
Ps: Könntest ruyven ne PN schreiben und frag ob er dein HOW TOO anpinnnt, weil besonders für Waküneulinge ist es mal ne Entscheidungshilfe ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Da HowTo ist schon im Guide eingetragen. Einen seperaten Pin würde ich nicht befürworten. Das HowTo ist zwar sehr gut gemacht (auch wenn ich ein Inhaltsverzeichniss vermisse und zentrierten Text unlesbar finde), aber ein Bilder HowTo kann, auch wenn noch soviel Arbeit investiert, einfach nicht den kompletten Inhalt eines Textes und weiterer Links abdecken. Anfänger sollten also trotzdem den Einbauabschnitt im Guide lesen und einen Blick in das ausführlichere Reinigungs-HowTo werfen, bevor sie hier ein paar Beispielbilder und Anleitungs-Videos finden.
Außerdem sind wir hier mit derzeit 6 Pins sowieso schon ziemlich überfrachtet


----------



## Da.Niel (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Hallo, 
ich hätte eine kleine Frage zum ersten befüllen...und zwar: wie mach ich das, wenn ich kein zweites Netzteil habe? 
Kanns ja mit dem Überbrückungsteil nicht starten, weil ja eine mindest Last dranhängen muss...und ich glaube kaum, dass ein paar Lüfter und eine SSD + Brenner da ausreichen. ( Graka kann ich nicht nehmen, die wird auch wassergekühlt^^)


----------



## Malkolm (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Das mit der Mindestlast ist Netzteilabhängig. Mein Corsair AX 750 beispielweise startet auch wenn lediglich die Pumpe dranhängt mit ihren 5W.
Spätestens aber bei 15-20W sollte jedes NT starten, und dazu reichen Lüfter + Brenner in der Regel vollkommen aus.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Ich hab da noch ne Frage zu der Pumpe... wie genau überbrückt man das Netzteil denn damit die Rennt? Und wo is dann der Power-Schlater etc. dafür?


----------



## der_knoben (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Alle Komponenten vom NEtzteil trennen außer die Pumpe und Lüfter. Dann überbrückst du den grünen auf nen schwarzen Pin und das Netzteil startet: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_EsxDGz_Ms0s/S6zclwVQrbI/AAAAAAAAAAc/UyDXsvZJOTQ/s1600/tic+1.GIF


----------



## Malustra (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Nett gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht so der Fan von richtigen Wakü's bin.


----------



## metalstore (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

schön gemacht, sehr verständlich
ich hätte da aber mal noch ne (allgemeine) Frage:


Shizophrenic schrieb:


> manche Systeme brauchen bis zu 2 Tage um sich selbstständig zu entlüften, die Luft verfängt sich dabei im Agb, der dann wieder nachgefüllt werden sollte.


soll/muss der AGB immer ganz voll sein, oder steht da als dran "bis hier hin und nicht weiter" oder wie ist das?


----------



## sven842 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

Der muss nicht "ganz" voll sein, meinen hab ich auch nicht bis zum Rand befüllt


----------



## metalstore (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

kay, danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [How To] Custom Wakü Zusammenbau aka Mini Wakü vs. Custom Wakü*

mein agb ist etwa 2/3 voll, liegt aber eher daran, dass ich nur einen liter flüssigkeit hatte  zwei 360er radis haben ganz schön fassungsvermögen


----------

